# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  floorboard lifter

## burraboy

Now that crunch time is getting close, I'd like to try one of these new floorboard lifters.     
I've seen them advertised on the net but can't find them now.  Does any one have a link to the makers?

----------


## burraboy

Here's the pic of the floorboard lifter.

----------


## joynz

You can hire them too - but check around as I found prices quite variable.

----------


## Bros

I made one to pull pine pallets apart.

----------


## burraboy

> I made one to pull pine pallets apart.

  Want to make one to sell to me?  Only the business end, I can fit a handle.

----------


## burraboy

> You can hire them too - but check around as I found prices quite variable.

  Plenty on hire in Vic, none I can find around Newcastle NSW.

----------


## droog

Here is a slightly different version. https://www.demak.com.au/shop/hardwa...oring-remover/ 
Demak is a member on here as well, maybe PM them or order online

----------


## joynz

> Plenty on hire in Vic, none I can find around Newcastle NSW.

  Oh, OK.   
Your location says ‘burra’ so wasn’t sure where you were.

----------


## Tools

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Heavy-Du....c100677.m4598 
Tools

----------


## burraboy

> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Heavy-Du....c100677.m4598 
> Tools

  That's the one, unfortunately the postage is 3 times the cost of the tool.  I have now searched for 'pallet busters' instead of 'floorboard lifters' and found one made here!

----------


## burraboy

> Oh, OK.   
> Your location says ‘burra’ so wasn’t sure where you were.

  That's me, the kids house is in Newcastle.

----------


## burraboy

> Here is a slightly different version. https://www.demak.com.au/shop/hardwa...oring-remover/ 
> Demak is a member on here as well, maybe PM them or order online

  I think I'd prefer the other style.  Have you used this one?

----------


## droog

> I think I'd prefer the other style.  Have you used this one?

  Not personally, have seen others using it. 
The main trick with lifting old boards is you cannot just lift the first one, you need to lift a number of them so there is only a small angle put on the tongue. Lift only the last one and most times you will break the tongue before you get the nails out. 
If you are handy with a welder it’s pretty easy to knock one up, a few lengths of 25-30 mm SHS. They don’t have to be a precision made instrument, that’s all I have done in the past.

----------

